# Streaming A Library from External SSD/USB 3--Is it possible?



## imagegod (Jul 25, 2017)

The title says it all:

I have a full hard drive...can I use an external SSD (that supports Up to 450 MB/s Data Transfer Rate) and a USB 3 connection without any issues under normal circumstances?

I'm looking to put a library (like Spitfire's Albion One) on that drive and use it normally with my other libraries (that are already on my SSD hard drive) in a Reaper project.

I have a Surface Pro 3...thanks all!


----------



## PeterBaumann (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm currently running all my kontakt stuff as well as a few of the smaller EW libraries from a T3 (previously used a T1 but have since upgraded to a T3 with larger capacity) and have yet to have an issue with bottlenecks for the samples so it should be fine. I don't have Spitfire Albion One but assume it's pretty similar to EW/Metropolis Ark 1-type libraries


----------



## imagegod (Jul 25, 2017)

PeterBaumann said:


> I'm currently running all my kontakt stuff as well as a few of the smaller EW libraries from a T3 (previously used a T1 but have since upgraded to a T3 with larger capacity) and have yet to have an issue with bottlenecks for the samples so it should be fine. I don't have Spitfire Albion One but assume it's pretty similar to EW/Metropolis Ark 1-type libraries


Coolness...your help is very much appreciated...many thanks!


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 25, 2017)

I use a GTX 256GB Corsair USB 3.0 Stick.
I bought it for super fast transfers.
Was pleasantly surprised when I found I could stream from it.


----------



## PeterBaumann (Jul 26, 2017)

Just ran a test on my T3 plugged into a USB3 hub


----------



## Chisparg (May 25, 2018)

Hey guys, sorry for posting so late but I'm having issues with my external SSD when I run ALBION ONE from it. I experience Disk peaking every time I play an instrument from that library (I have it on an external SSD which should run it without any issues). I really don't know what to do.

I've tried bach-resaving the library but it doesn't help and also tried different Buffer sizes and it looks like nothing helps.

I have a MacBook Pro Mid 2015 with
intel i7 2,2Ghz
16 GB RAM
and the external SSD which is a WD Passport SSD of 1 TB.

If you guys have any suggestion please let me know...
I'm working with Logic Pro X.


----------



## gyprock (May 25, 2018)

Chisparg said:


> Hey guys, sorry for posting so late but I'm having issues with my external SSD when I run ALBION ONE from it. I experience Disk peaking every time I play an instrument from that library (I have it on an external SSD which should run it without any issues). I really don't know what to do.
> 
> I've tried bach-resaving the library but it doesn't help and also tried different Buffer sizes and it looks like nothing helps.
> 
> ...


Make sure you format the drive using APFS (High Sierra). For example I recently purchased a Samsung T5 and it is formatted exFAT by default so it can be used by PC and MAC. Out of ignorance I copied all my libraries to this drive and noticed terrible performance (using Cubase/Kontakt). After reading some advise on the net, I reformatted the drive, copied the libraries back and all my problems disappeared.


----------



## Chisparg (May 26, 2018)

gyprock said:


> Make sure you format the drive using APFS (High Sierra). For example I recently purchased a Samsung T5 and it is formatted exFAT by default so it can be used by PC and MAC. Out of ignorance I copied all my libraries to this drive and noticed terrible performance (using Cubase/Kontakt). After reading some advise on the net, I reformatted the drive, copied the libraries back and all my problems disappeared.


Wow! I've just done what you said and I think the problem is solved. Thank u so much!


----------



## gyprock (May 26, 2018)

Chisparg said:


> Wow! I've just done what you said and I think the problem is solved. Thank u so much!


Fantastic. I’m always finding answers from this forum so it’s great to be able to contribute back.


----------

